# Clean your computer



## nojmit (Aug 20, 2013)

Experts recommend that you occasionally clean the inside of your computer, go here for help.

http://www.formation-massage-stage.fr/outils/nettoyeurecran/cleanscreen.swf


----------



## Anne (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, that did the trick!!!!

:heart:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

Perfect.  Thanks.


----------

